

Ask HN: Please help review this site: tippleBox.com - takinola

I built this site, tippleBox (www.tippleBox.com) and I'd love to get some feedback from the community on the site design, usability, etc.<p>Thanks
======
hotshothenry
From a strictly design point of you I'll give you my initial thoughts (mind
you these are quick things from the top of my head after a quick glance at the
site)...

1\. Logo looks rought around the edges, probably a transparency issue with PS
or whatever image editor you used, might want to correct that because it looks
weird and unprofessional 2\. Seems like a lot of whitespace in the main body
of page, you could just truncate things into a smaller area rather then spread
everything out that much and have all that open space that looks weird 3\. Not
sure about the choice of font or the typography in general 4\. Too much use of
gray, especially since it's the choice of font color, borders, and in the
sidebar as well. Try mixing in another color and see what looks nice

Again these are just some quick things I noticed from a largely design point
of view

------
ScottWhigham
First thought: nippleBox

Second thought: Sites like this need tons of marketing to gain traction. I
hope they have investors with deep pockets

Third thought: design looks a bit weak

Good luck!

